
Jibo the social robot announces that its VC overlords have killswitched it - howard941
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/05/jibo-swansong.html
======
rektide
Right to repair, please!!!

In a better world this would immediately trigger an open source release of the
software both on the robot, and the server side systems that run it. Not that
users necessarily could re-engineer all those systems, but it'd give them some
means to start to continue to meaningfully own the item they by rights do own.

------
arunaugustine
I own one of these! Looks like it will be bricked!? So much for supporting
startups on kickstarter.

------
heybrandons
This is sad to see. I never bought one but I remember reading about the
hardware when it came out. It’s really cool. I hope some makers and DIY folks
can build off of these

~~~
detaro
When they announced that they wouldn't make more of them there also were some
quite sad messages online - people seemed to really have identified with
those.

